
Thousands of Swedes Are Inserting Microchips Under Their Skin - jackhammer2022
https://www.npr.org/2018/10/22/658808705/thousands-of-swedes-are-inserting-microchips-under-their-skin
======
useyourname
Why is it that so much of the tech that supposedly empowers users makes their
agency wed to a third party? Do Swedes value convenience more than freedom?

As for the implants, art speaks louder than a spec sheet:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJg02ivYzSs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJg02ivYzSs)

